# Other Pets > Birds >  One of my male cokatiels, Zazu :)

## Boanerges

This is an older pic of one of my male cockatiels named Zazu  :Razz:  He is a white faced pied. He talks a lot and whistles the imperial march from Star Wars among other things. He was a hand fed bay and came from a good frind of mine. I am personally a cockatiel freak. I have 7 various morphs of them  :Very Happy:

----------


## MrLang

Rad

----------

_Boanerges_ (02-19-2014)

----------


## Boanerges

> Rad


Nice - lol  :Very Happy:

----------

